# SW 22a reassembly info



## mrsnipy (Nov 14, 2007)

Recently bought a SW 22a 22lr shot it today first time. field striped to clean and when I reassembled it the take down button dosnt seem to return all way out like when new. all seem tight and took barrel off a few times and the button only returns 1/2 way shot gun again all works ok . should i be concerned?
Bob


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Go here for help:

www.rimfirecentral.com

They can fix ya right up!


----------



## mrsnipy (Nov 14, 2007)

thanks shipweck, Im new to autoloaders and am not having very good luck with fieldstriping for cleaning. my uspc however was a piece of cake. I now aquired a 1911 which i have no info on as well. this will be next sundays project.
Bob


----------

